# Cool Stuff to See?



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

So my wife and I are looking for some cool things to see that aren't:
- Shopping
- Ski resorts in odd places
- large buildings
- beaches

We'd like to see the desert (without dune busting) or some of the historical / architectural sites around. Any recommendations? Is Al Ain worth seeing? Is there a desert tour that anyone would recommend?

Any (and all) input is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

nerd_deluxe said:


> So my wife and I are looking for some cool things to see that aren't:
> - Shopping
> - Ski resorts in odd places
> - large buildings
> ...


There is aplace to get all this information, its called Google  No offence, everything you asked is pretty much available here on this forum , use search thread options


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

naadanparinda1 said:


> There is aplace to get all this information, its called Google  No offence, everything you asked is pretty much available here on this forum , use search thread options


You honestly wasted the time to post that...

Google will happily give you anything it can find and is paid to present, not that any of it is worth doing and seeing. I'm hoping to leverage the experiences of people who've been here a while. Allegedly, that's the purpose of this forum.

And nearly every question has been asked in one form or another...


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Nerd_deluxe,

I understand where you're coming from wanting to leverage the experiences of people who've been here for a while. And those people unstintingly give the information in these forums. In fact many forms of your question have already been asked.

The forum does have a search function which works quite well. And should you choose to use Google nonetheless, you can cause it to restrict its searching to this site by including site:expatforum.com in the list of search criteria.

I do hope you will come cross some of the gems that are to be found on the subject of what to do in Dubai.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

nerd_deluxe said:


> So my wife and I are looking for some cool things to see that aren't: - Shopping - Ski resorts in odd places - large buildings - beaches We'd like to see the desert (without dune busting) or some of the historical / architectural sites around. Any recommendations? Is Al Ain worth seeing? Is there a desert tour that anyone would recommend? Any (and all) input is appreciated! Thanks!


try driving out to Hatta just to get away from tall buildings and desert, then you can enjoy mountain scenery. Al Ain is worth a visit, again for scenery and oasis and away from tall buildings and what seems more of normal existence there. If you go during the date palm harvest you will taste the most delicious dates as well.


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Some of my faves:
* Dubai Museum
* Wild Wadi
* Global Village 
* drive towards Hatta and go ride the dune buggies. Bring lots of friends and race each other in them. 
* Sharjah Museum of Natural History
* Aquarium at Atlantis


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> try driving out to Hatta just to get away from tall buildings and desert, then you can enjoy mountain scenery. Al Ain is worth a visit, again for scenery and oasis and away from tall buildings and what seems more of normal existence there. If you go during the date palm harvest you will taste the most delicious dates as well.


Much appreciated - thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Vesper007 said:


> Some of my faves: * Dubai Museum * Wild Wadi * Global Village * drive towards Hatta and go ride the dune buggies. Bring lots of friends and race each other in them. * Sharjah Museum of Natural History * Aquarium at Atlantis


 Global village is about to close I believe. You can't beat an abra ride on the creek, either the public one or taking your own out for half an hour. Last week"s Time Out had a whole feature on things to do.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Global village is about to close I believe. You can't beat an abra ride on the creek, either the public one or taking your own out for half an hour. Last week"s Time Out had a whole feature on things to do.


We did a creek ride on the taxi - which WAS very cool. But you can't go above the floating bridge, right? That doesn't raise?

"Time out", I wonder how I missed that, I usually scan stuff here even if I don't post. Thanks!

And my apologies for the earlier snippy post. Just moved here, and I'm almost certainly caught up in a rather large transaction my employer announced this week. We don't know how that will go for me - one option looked VERY cool. The other, well, is on the other end of that pendulum. Stress levels are high...


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely head out to Al Ain and take a drive up Jebel Hafeet - the views on the way up and at the top are stunning and the road up is worth the trip on it's own - described as one of the top 10 roads to drive in the world. There are natural springs at the bottom and take time to find and drive through some of the oases nearby. The wildlife park is worth a morning if you like animals. Generally though the lack of high rises and the slower pace in Al Ain just make you feel like you have escaped the madness for a while.

The Hatta mountains mentioned earlier are a good day out.

Go back to the creek and take in the heritage village and walk through the narrow streets of Bastikiya. You feel the history of Old Dubai - not the glitz and glam.

Try the street food and fresh juices around Bur Dubai and Deira and just soak up the buzzy atmosphere - you can have a day out and eat stunningly well for about 20 dhs.

If you still want to see the desert but not by buggy/dune bashing I think it's Mushriff Park where you can head out by horse and see some stunning scenery.

There's plenty different things to do out there and, despite the earlier poster telling you to check Google, it is best to get the advice from people who have done it. I think it's important to get out of the lunacy of this city occasionally  Have fun.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's also Musandum in Oman. Drive north past RAK and cross the border. Take a dhow tour.

The coastal drive is lovely and Oman has a very different vibe from the UAE. If you have a 4x4 you can drive inland from Khasab to the high plateaus of Musandum. There are tiny farms and hamlets up there that seem straight out of the bible and reminds us that we're actually in the Middle East and in a region of the world that was so far off the beaten path till about thirty years ago.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jebel Hafeet










Liwa










With a stop for lunch at the Qasr Al Sarab Désert Resort




















Fossil and Camel Rock are close










Shaikh Zayed Grand Mosque is worth a trip to Abu Dhabi (maybe combined with Liwa)










I like Oman


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Al Ain - visit the old Fort and the Al Ain Museum - particularly the museum.

Its fascinating to see where the UAE rulers used to live until relatively recently.


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

Al Hayl fort in Fujairah. When we went we were the only ones there, and had our own private tour . Camping in the Hajjar mountains (might be getting a little warm for that now though)
Wadi Tayyibah- there is an old road that goes from Al Hala to Tayyibah. Not used so much for driving anymore- we walked it, and there are plantations on either side, so it is nice to see the greenery. 
A lot of the time there are events on the weekends (beach polo cup this weekend, boat show, comicon, horse races), which might provide some variety
Snorkling at snoopy rock in Fujairah. Haven't yet been, but I have heard it is fun. You can also do a try a dive in musandam. Again, haven't done it yet, but it's on the list!
You can rent paddle boards at kite beach (I know beaches are off the list, but still a fun activity to do)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> If you have a 4x4 you can drive inland from Khasab to the high plateaus of Musandum. There are tiny farms and hamlets up there that seem straight out of the bible and reminds us that we're actually in the Middle East and in a region of the world that was so far off the beaten path till about thirty years ago.


Shhhhhhh .... stop telling people about that area. Its quite unspoiled and quiet - we spent the weekend there two weeks ago. i still have the bill for the 4x4 damage to come 

Would still have done it as it was worth it.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

It kinda involves shopping, but have you checked out the old gold and spice souks? You can just wander around for a bit.. I always take visitors here and they love to see all the sparkly gold in the shop windows.


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

hi
there are hidden things in Dubai and AUE and cost nothing
1-watch the flamengo at ras al alkor, check internet for place and timing before you go
2-you can drive to desert ,search for Kelba road to see the sunset or sunrise and you donot need a 4X4 you can park on the side of the road and enjoy the desert.
3-other way to enjoy the desert is the way to Bab al shames hotel, 
4-you can ride arbian horse in al-kwaneg,search the internet for it
5-see the miracle garden, search internet
6-visit al al ain zoo , it is realy worth, also the white tiger
7-there a bicyle track in middle of the desert neer to bab al shams hotel, last time was camping saw some cyling at 3 am, it is a safe place
you need a bicyle or go and talk to people biycle there,there groups who cycling every week end , check the internet and cycling shop
8- sailing , you need to rent a boat
9-there are art galaries in Dubai to visit
10- there are many park to visit in dubai , set on the grass,BBQ
11- camp on fujarah, all you need is a tent


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

MAW0504 said:


> Definitely head out to Al Ain and take a drive up Jebel Hafeet - the views on the way up and at the top are stunning and the road up is worth the trip on it's own - described as one of the top 10 roads to drive in the world. There are natural springs at the bottom and take time to find and drive through some of the oases nearby. The wildlife park is worth a morning if you like animals. Generally though the lack of high rises and the slower pace in Al Ain just make you feel like you have escaped the madness for a while.
> 
> The Hatta mountains mentioned earlier are a good day out.
> 
> ...


Just to elaborate on eating in Deira...all over you will find here in Dubai the so called "shawerma". But be warned, these are not real shawerma (at least in my opinion). The true "old skool" shawerma can only be had in Deira, right across the street from Baniyas Metro Station. There are 3-4 shops selling them. You can spot a real from a fake by one main thing...look at the spindles they cook the meat on. If they are the new fancy gas cookers, run away. These guys in Deira cook the meat on natural coals. The difference in flavor is day and night, and at only 5 dhs per shawerma, it will be the best 5 dhs you ever spend in your life (although you probably will end up eating more than one of course). I've tried all the restaurants there (my office is walking distance from there) and my fave is the one on the corner called "fast meal".


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The drive up the steep dirt road to the plateau is the stuff of nightmares. At least is for me! There's one particular road up near where the stairway to heavens trail peters out and I was meeting people there and the slope of the last bit of road was over 45 degrees. Freaked me out.

But it's a magical world up there. What's even more amazing is that large water tanker trucks go up those same hills.



twowheelsgood said:


> Shhhhhhh .... stop telling people about that area. Its quite unspoiled and quiet - we spent the weekend there two weeks ago. i still have the bill for the 4x4 damage to come
> 
> Would still have done it as it was worth it.


----------

